# Our newest import



## PracovniBohemia (Aug 18, 2021)

We cannot contain our excitement! Indy is our newest Czech import and stud dog!

*SG- Indy od Tyrusky, BH, IGP 3, Spr3,* 5Y1/P , HD-A, ED-0, Spondy-0, DNA available, DM N/carrier. 
He is phenomenal and the sire of our upcoming B litter! His temperament is outstanding and joyous. Indy loves to work!


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Beautiful boy!


----------



## Arrow-the-GSD (Aug 26, 2021)

Absolutely stunning boy!


----------



## klausgsddon (Sep 8, 2021)

Amazing dog. Congratulations.


----------

